# Betty's turn tomorrow.



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is booked in at 0830hrs tomorrow for her keyhole spay..my poor baby.
Wish her luck!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck Betty! :hug:

Hope it goes well and she makes a speedy recovery! x


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Best of luck betty, wishing you a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Good Luck Betty, try not to worry too much Colin x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck Betty! I'm sure she'll be fine  & hopefully wll recover quicker because she's getting the nice one, lucky her


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Luck Betty! Keep us posted Colin. 
X


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck to Betty, I am sure she will be fine. The worst part is walking away and leaving them there. 

It was Milo's turn today and I have just had a phone call to say he is fine and will be ready to pick up at 2.30.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Andrea


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck Betty & try not to worry Colin she'll be fine. Have you bought your baby vests ready? Keep us posted with Bettys recovery I'm very interested to know all about it as Patsy & Margot will be going thru this in end Jan beg Feb. Regards Sue


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Good Luck Betty !! Poppy sends a sloppy Cockapoo kiss as well

Simon and poppy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Betty Bossy Knickers, hope all goes well.

Keyhole or normal spaying, Colin ?

:hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Good luck Betty Bossy Knickers, hope all goes well.
> 
> Keyhole or normal spaying, Colin ?
> 
> :hug:


Keyhole... they do it at at my own vets which is great. She's worth paying the 
extra:love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Betty .. I said that in a Frank Spencer voice by the way ... 

Little Miss Bossy Knickers to her friends .. I will be thinking of you tomorrow .. 

Colin be brave ... Paul was really impressed with Jessica's recovery after her keyhole spay .. I am sure Betty will bounce back just as quicky .. 

Sending you both a hug ... xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone . me and bossy knockers...oops knickers really appreciate it!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin behave yourself ... ha ha ha ... knockers or knickers .. she is still your bossy little lady xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Wishing Betty (& you) well for tomorrow Colin XX


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck Colin and hope all goes well for Betty tomorrow. I'm sure with the keyhole surgery she'll be back to being Miss Bossy Kickers in no time at all


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck Betty, it will be fine, you will be amazed how quickly she recovers.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck Colin as am sure Betty will be fine, it's you that will spend the day worrying and feeling guilty!

Hope it all goes well.

x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck little Miss Betty! Hope all goes well tomorrow Colin. Make sure you keep yourself busy during the day. Plenty of gentle cuddles later. 

Karen xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Betty & Colin!
Jx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Colin she will be fine... It's just u will be the quivering wreck


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Me and Dexter send big :hug: & :kiss:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah Colin, Betty will be fine. Lucky for her she has a great dad who has booked in for the keyhole procedure.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck Betty and Colin for tomorrow! Lots of Love x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck Betty for tomorrow and try not to worry Colin - she will be fine.
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Colin .. I am guessing Betty is at the vets and you are at home with a strong coffee worrying .. sending you a hug .... please let us know when she is home .. xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Morning Colin .. I am guessing Betty is at the vets and you are at home with a strong coffee worrying .. sending you a hug .... please let us know when she is home .. xxx


Morning Jojo

Actually I'm at work..no point sitting at home....

Betty was totally unconcered at the vets... it was like ...here I am..attention please!! She is such a show off!! Almost no backwards glance for her worried dad...little moo.
Picking her up at 4pm...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like she'll be just fine then Colin! Hope she is  & I bet you can't wait to see her! Izzie was not happy with my dad at all when we went to pick her up  She was feeling really sorry for herself, but I can imagine the keyhole own't be too bad so she'll be fine  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brave girl ... bossy knockers  .. will pop back on tonight for a Betty update xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Morning Jojo
> 
> Actually I'm at work..no point sitting at home....
> 
> ...


I know another Betty like that! She has to say hello to every vet, vet nurse and pet owner in the vets!!!

Hope that it all went well and Betty is doing well, you are probably picking her up as we speak.

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jules .. I am waiting for a Betty update too ..... 

Both Betty's sound like confident little poos  .. sounds like a girl thing xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol yes both Betty's are confident 'poos!

Am sure Colin is too busy cuddling Betty and pampering her to give us an update yet, so I'm off out for a glass of wine, will be back later!! 

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pleased to say all went well with Betty's spay.
She is wagging her tail and wandering around the house almost as if
nothing had happened - just the odd little whimper!!
She has already had something to eat and had a number one and a
number two's!!
Thanks again for all your good wishes...
Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad she is okay  Sounds like the keyhole spay isn't very painful then! 
Luck little Betty


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent news Colin. So glad Betty is recovering well.  :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yay! That's great news  So glad to hear she is doing well! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news ... ahh love her xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Betty is doing well!

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty thanks you all.. signing off for tonight...night night


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Colin, so glad Betty is home & doing well


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Brilliant news!

Where did you have it carried out Colin?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done Betty! Hope you have a good night tonight with her Colin. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay Colin, that's fab that Betty is doing so well! She is a tough little Miss Bossy Knockers...ooops I means Knickers.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How's Betty doing this morning?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

AMAZING..by 9.30pm Betty was wanting to run around, play,and chase the cat..
with a bit of hard work I got her to settle for chewing her bone.
I thought perhaps it would all catch up with her this morning..but NO..Betty is her usual manic self - you would not believe that she had had an op yesterday..
The only problem is trying to stop her running and jumping...practically impossible!!! She has got a slightly runny tummy but I am guessing this is due
to the anesthetic?? Just a couple of pictures is her vest...no cone of shame required for bossy knickers


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Brilliant news!
> 
> Where did you have it carried out Colin?


Same as Jessica - Kynoch, Yately.... cannot rate them highly enough!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, what a result, thats the fastest recovery I've read about! She looks so cute in her vest. What a star :star:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow glad to hear she is doing well today and how cute does she look in her vest!!!!! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is adorable in that vest - is it from the vet?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> She is adorable in that vest - is it from the vet?


Yes, included in the price


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news, and Betty looks so cute and happy in the pics.

I am really impressed with the keyhole spaying  both Betty and Jessica have bounced back so quickly .. excellent xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks so cute in her vest, and the wounds are very small and clean. More expensive I'm sure, but definitely a faster recovery time for the dog.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

So reassuring - Betty looks fantastic - must book Treacles key hole spay - it's a definite for us x 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.890180,-0.451191


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhh bless her ............... all shaven underneath and still gorgeous ontop - loving the vest - looks like your euquafleece!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Colin Betty looks amazing! Such brilliant brilliant news. Well worth the money. Well worth a trip to your vet, only Luna has a hernia so needs the full op to remove that at the same time so keyhole will never be an option for us .

Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> Wow Colin Betty looks amazing! Such brilliant brilliant news. Well worth the money. Well worth a trip to your vet, only Luna has a hernia so needs the full op to remove that at the same time so keyhole will never be an option for us .
> 
> Really pleased for you xxx


Dexters got a hernia too - i thought it was a belly button when we first got him (another blond moment of mine - vet put me right)!!!  ..... We're getting it removed when we get his little manly bits removed!!!!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

She looks very well Colin. Did you mention ILMC forum?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got back from the vet with Betty after her first post op-check and pleased to report all is well. I have no experience with what a conventional spay is like but
I have to say this keyhole procedure has been remarkable. From late evening
on the day of Betty's op she has been pretty much back to normal.Apart from
a slight runny tummy on the first day and being a bit more careful coming down the stairs you would not have even known she had had an operation.
For the rest of this week she can only have 'on lead' walks for up to 40 mins
per day and needs to keep her vest on but after that anything goes
I know it's about double the price of the conventional spay but for the quicker
recovery time and reduced pain for Betty I feel it has been worth it - that said
I'm glad its over!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin that is impressive .. I understand you have nothing to compare with, but a very quick recovery. 

I think many new owners will be going down the keyhole spay root ... 

Love to BBK (Betty Bossy Knickers .. lazy typing)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad it went well for Betty Bossy Knickers, lots of love from Tess and Dexter xxx (Dexter's turn on Friday shhhh)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Glad it went well for Betty Bossy Knickers, lots of love from Tess and Dexter xxx (Dexter's turn on Friday shhhh)


Thanks, hope all goes well for Dexter too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Betty .. I said that in a Frank Spencer voice by the way ...
> 
> Little Miss Bossy Knickers to her friends .. I will be thinking of you tomorrow ..
> 
> ...


:laugh: Hmm, Betty and Jessica ( who's going to see the Queen on Christmas Day?) Do we have a Frank poo here? :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

jools said:


> Dexters got a hernia too - i thought it was a belly button when we first got him (another blond moment of mine - vet put me right)!!!  ..... We're getting it removed when we get his little manly bits removed!!!!


Being brave here, not blonde, but never given it any thought - assumed all mammals reproduce the same way, why no belly button?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> :laugh: Hmm, Betty and Jessica ( who's going to see the Queen on Christmas Day?) Do we have a Frank poo here? :laugh:


Good spot Ali - I can just see JoJo in a raincoat and beret!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Being brave here, not blonde, but never given it any thought - assumed all mammals reproduce the same way, why no belly button?


Not Sure Ali ........... felt too silly to ask!!  x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,

Just starting to look into getting Lottie spayed!! Unfortunately our vet only carries out the traditional method....I really don't want her to have it done using this method (she is my baby!!!).

Does anyone know of any vets in the Oxford/Reading area who use the Keyhole method??

I know it is a lot more expensive...but I don't want her to suffer any more than necessary.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just starting to look into getting Lottie spayed!! Unfortunately our vet only carries out the traditional method....I really don't want her to have it done using this method (she is my baby!!!).
> 
> ...


Does this help? Its a list of vets around the UK offering keyhole spaying
http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

That's great...thanks very much. Don't know how i missed that!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> That's great...thanks very much. Don't know how i missed that!


I knew what I was looking for


----------

